# Friend's dog has Pancreatitis....food help!!



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I didn't want to put this in just one food section, so am putting this here! 

A friend of mine has a 4-6(not sure) year old GSD who is possibly going to be diagnosed with Pancreatitis. I don't know the exacts, but can probably get answers if needed(or maybe send her over here!:wink

She is getting is blood drawn on Friday, which is when his appointment is. 

I need help of what to suggest to her food wise, and would love to put her on touch with someone who has gone thru this with their dog!
I have highly suggested raw to her, she is iffy on it, multipul reasons, but hopefully with enough options I can either help her go to raw or at least find something other then any vet prescribe doom food!!(I've known way too many dogs who have suffered at the hands of "rx" foods to stand by quietly, and I don't believe she would want to put him on any of the "rx" foods anyways because of allergies!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

you know that vet is going to want to put the dog on an Rx food. That's a major Rx food. I don't think any kind of regular dry food 
would be good.

here is a pretty good article on feeding a homemade diet - mostly you don't give them much fat.
Raw Meat Diet for Dogs With Pancreatitis | eHow.com


----------



## Kbug (Oct 23, 2011)

One other thing to watch for, sometimes dogs that get pancreatitis will come down with diabetes. So, keep an eye out for excessive peeing/drinking with this dog.

Kbug


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I haven't had a dog with this problem, but know that some people have successfully fed either Wellness Core Reduced Fat kibble (grain-free) or California Natural formulas either grain-free or grain inclusive. The California Natural formulas have more simple ingredient lists.

I'd try any of those rather than a "prescription" food.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Would she be willing to home cook if she's leery of raw?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Thank you all, I will keep this all in mind when she tells me what's going on after the vet visit. 

Melanie, I'm hoping so, I'm not totally sure, but I'm planning on bringing home cooked, raw and what ever processed foods might be suggested up to her!:thumb:


----------

